# Elektronikas pamati >  Iesācējs audio jomā

## lauriss

Sveiki. Esmu Iesācējs elektrotehnikā. Kko esmu būvējis  bet gribās ko lielāku uzbūvēt kas būtu noderīgs nevis nopirkt.. Meklēju A, AB klases pastiprinātāju. Atrasu šo te ar manuprāt normālu kropļojuma līmenī. Jautājumi vispār 3 .
1 vai šie dotie dati- kropļojuma līmenis varētu būt patiesi , un kas notiktu ja šo te liktu 4 un 2 omu slodze?
2 vai daudz pastiprinātāju neietekmē ja samazināt strāvu līdz 90 voltiem   lai kondensātori nebūtu jāņem 160v. 
3 cik jaudīgs būs jāņem transformātors (w) uz 500w slodzi jo cik saprotu A klasei ir sliktāks lietderības koificents.. Zinu kad transformātors būs jāņem pašam jātin.
Paldies par atbildēm!

----------


## osscar

ok troļļojam tālāk  ::  


1. jā +- uz 2 un 4 omoiem visu nosaka baroklis un dzese...kā arī izejas pakāpes SOA. kropļojumi protams būs augstāki.
2. strāvu samazināt  uz 90 V  ? interesanti  ::  ::  ::   un priekš kam 160V kondensatorus, ja barošanas spriegums 95 V +- ? 
3. kāda A klase ? ko tu lieto ? jā trafs domājams 1kW un uz augšu.
4. sapņot nav aizliegts.

----------


## Gaija_5D

*lauriss* Lūdzu, nejauc te strāvu ar spriegumu. Jā, barošanas kondensātoriem ir jabūt ar sprieguma rezervi, ja dzenam ar lielāku pulsāciju. 
8 omi, jau pietiks. 
Paskaties kādu citu shēmu. Principu kas vienkāršāk pārveido skaņu, piemēram shēmu no OSC USA850. Saprotu, ka vajag jaudu tikai.

----------


## Isegrim

Nopirkt būs lētāk, īpaši iesācējam. Masu produktam un individuālam ražojumam vienā/divos eksemplāros pašizmaksa atšķiras par kārtu un vairāk.

----------


## tornislv

Vienkāršāk tak klasisko Holtonu uzmargot. Pa reizei eLīcī PCB nopērkamas gatavas. Un vēl - tie 300 - 500W ir reāla RMS jauda, ķīniešiem tie būtu 5kW !  ::  Vai Tev , autor, TIK daudz vajag maz?

----------


## lauriss

Vajadzēt vajag. Ir ko jūgt klāt pagaidām, bet ja sanāks kautcik normālā kvalitātē viss pasākums, attiecīgi vēl skaļruņus nopirkšu un taisīšu ar filtriem utt. - nekur nesteidzoties lai varētu izstudēt daļu no audio būvniecības . Vienvārdsakot lai sāktu rubīt (fiška)

----------


## Kodolskiltava

500W noteikti nav tas ar ko sākt saprast pastiprinātāju būvēšanu.

----------


## Jurkins

Mož vajag sākt "ierubīt fišku" ar kādu shēmu, kurai barošana +/-25...35V un galā viens, divi pārīši. Tas pats pieminētais Holtons, piemēram. Nē, nu saprotams, ka no +/-95 uguns bumba, triecienvilnis un caurspiedīgā radiācija  ::  sanāk par kārtu nopietnāka.

----------


## Didzis

Es arī uzskatu,ka ar šito tranzistoru kapsētu nav prātīgi sakt fišku rubīt. Tur tak riktīgs "metināmais aparāts" un patiesi 500W izejā. Es jau saprotu, ka tagad visi aptrakuši uz vatiem, megapikseļiem un gigabaitiem, bet tam nav nekāda sakara ar kvalitāti. Es piemēram klausos 25W pastiprinātāju un i tad sieva bļauj, ka skaļi.  Pirmajam pastiprinātājam vienu pāri tranzistoru izejā un maksimums 35V barošanu plecā. Nu nevajag vairāk, gan no drošības viedokļa, gan izmaksu dēļ. Tāpat nokausi izeja stranzistorus un ir starpība, vai divus, vai divpadsmit. Ja arī  95V varbūt nenositīs ar strāvu, tad barošanas trafs var uz kājas uzkrist un par invalīdu iztaisīt :: . Vārdu sakot, ar desmit reiz mazāku jaudu būs sen diezgan un par shēmu jau te vīri pareizi saka, vajag taisīt klasiku.

----------


## JDat

Bet kungi!

Jaunietim fiška pa lēto uzbūvēt ampu priekš nelielas apskaņošanas. Paskatieties citas tēmas un viss taps skaidrs.

Savukārt autoru var apsveikt ar 1K EUR ieguldījumu mācībās.

----------


## Isegrim

Tieši tā! Jauneklim iesaku būt godīgam pret sevi, un vienā listē reģistrēt visus izdevumus - komponentu iepirkumus, tēriņus piegādēm un tehnoloģijām (īpaši, ja vēlme nekrist kaunā konstrukciju citiem rādot). Un datēt katru ierakstu. Kad pastiprinātājs būs gatavs, varēs pavilkt strīpu un saskaitīt. 
Es te neminēju darbam nepieciešamās mēraparatūras izmaksas, _a priori_ pieņemot, ka darbnīca viņam ir iekārtota.

----------


## lauriss

Tad jūs man iesakāt sākt ar kko šim līdzīgu shēmu?

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu teorētiski, jau, ja ļoti akurāti dara katru darbību, ieskaitot piem. iegādātās vai izkodinātās PCB marazmātisku pareizības pārbaudi (7 reizes  :: ) un izbraukšanu ar ommetru pret neapbruņotu aci neredzamiem īsajiem, elementu pārbaudi (e-līcī bieži mēdz būt feiki) un tā tālāk un tā joprojām, to pašu apmēram pēc montāžas un tā tālāk un tā joprojām, tā shēma ar lieku iespējamību arī aiziet. Jo šitie metināmie kiti parasti ir nežēlīgi nokoriģēti, un ir īpaši jāpacenšas, lai šo pārvērstu par ģeneratoru. Un manī pat nerada nekādu izbrīnu, ja uz 1KHz uz tiem 300W arī būs tas THD apmēram kā uzrādīts.

edit: Pēdējā shēma ir nokoriģēta "ak užas, užas", un šai izejas pakāpe ir spriegumu pastiprinoša. Nevajag iesācējam tādu taisīt. Tak Holtonu variāciju ir pilna pakaļa - divas pakāpes un atkārtotājs izejā.

----------


## osscar

jā šitie elector žurnāla aparāti mīl aiziet "dziesmā"....plati vajag labu + saka, mosfetu geitos vismaz 100r  jāliek...nu vārdu sakot nestabils.

----------


## lauriss

Jūs nevarētu kko ieteikt jo sajēga (kurā shēma stabila kurā ne) man vēl nav un tā likt vienu shēmu pēc otras nav jēga. Galvenie kritēriji tad mazs THD A klase jaudā no 60 - 80 wati kanālā

----------


## Athlons

redz... pateikt, ka šī shēma ir nelaba, šī nav stabila, šito nepreizais inženieris konstruējis, šitā nepatīk, jo nesaprotu, šito netaisi, jo šodien izkāpu no gults ar galvu pa priekšu, ir vienkārši un daudz laiku neprasa... ar to mūsu fōrums ir slavens - redz, jau otrā lapaspuse būs pilna aizdri$ta...
sameklēt krājumos kādu nebūt interneta lapeles adresi, kurā kāds jau kaut ko tamlīdzīgu ir taisījis pēc sakarīgas, stabilas un/vai vienkāršas shēmas, prasa, vienkārši, necilvēcīgas pūles...

----------


## Didzis

Lauris, uztaisīt A klases pastiprinātāju, ar maziem kropļiem un 80W jaudu, tas ir "kosmoss".Es pats tādu labprāt uztaisītu. Tad Tev vajag ko šādu https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...5f&oe=56254F35

----------


## osscar

tieši tā, nav jēgas ieteikt jo viņš pat pamatus nezina. A klasi viņam. jau sen citos topikos ir teikts - taisi 100x atkārtotas shēmas kuras strādā: holtons, leach, ESP 101 uc....viņam gribēšana ir, bet sajēgas, intereses un līdzekļu visticamāk nav. Viņam tak jau ieteica kaut ekselī samest pamat komponentu cenas....

----------


## lauriss

Nu līdzekļi nebūtu problēma. Skaņā esu ieguldījis nedaudz pāri 1 k bet tas ir jaudā nevis kvalitātē tatad nav ar ko lepoties. Taka māja tāda tehnika liekas stulbi no shēmas daļu nesaprast. Taka elektronika man hobijs tad beigās ir kā ir

----------


## Isegrim

Autor, tu neatšķirsi ar savu ausi 0,1% THD no 0,01% pastiprinātājā. Īpaši tāpēc, ka skaļruņu ienestie kropļojumi ir līdz divām kārtām lielāki. Pats signāls arī nav bez vainas. Var, protams, uztaisīt pastiprinātāju, kad "kropļu mēram" šķiet vienalga - ir tas pastiprinātājs vai nav starp to un ģeneratoru (rādījums neatšķiras). Bet THD procenti nebūt nav vienīgais kvalitātes kritērijs. 
Didzi, tavā saitē redzamais rīks tērē vismaz 0,7 kW kvēlē vien. Ziemā cita apkure istabai nebūs vajadzīga.

----------


## Jurkins

Tad, kad es taisīju tipa Holtonu (starp citu u101 arī var par Holtonu nosaukt), interneta vēl pie mums nebija  :: , tāpēc linku, kuru shēmu esmu pārbaudījis, nebūs.
http://cxo.lv/index.php/solder/amps/43-holton00 šeit var skatīties, palasīt. Ja ar krievu val. nedraudzējas, tad iekš diyaudio gan jau ir. 

Autors tak nesaprot, ko viņš pats grib. Vienu brīdi ir ar nelielu mosfetu apakšstaciju izejā, tad jau A klase 80W. Vai maz vispār cilvēks zina, kas ir A klase?

----------


## Athlons

trešajā lapaspusē, beidzot, parādās kāda nebūt informācija, par virzienu, kurā rakt (es ceru, ka vismaz to, ka jārok, lai "ierubītu fišku", autors pats apzinās)...
kas traucēja vienā no pirmajiem postiem, uzreiz aiz ieteikuma nebūvēt uzreiz metināmo aparātu, ielikt šo linku?... lai censonis palasās un izglītojās... tas, ka autors ir kosmonauts, ir cits stāsts...

----------


## Jurkins

Ja pēc atslēgas vārda "Holtons" nu neko neatrada, tad es būšu reālists. Neraks.

----------


## tornislv

Klasiskais Holtons ir labs ar to, ka maz detaļu, ieliekam R atpakaļsaitē, un palaižam pavisam bez galeniekiem ar +/- 30V (pie zemākas barošanas novērota ierosināšanās) barošanā. Ja nekas nedeg nost , piemetam pirmo IRFu pāri, paceļam barošanu līdz nominālam, pārbaudam, tad liekam pārējos 3-4 pārus klāt un uzstutējam miera strāvu. Pieļauju, ka kaut kur var pat sazvejot CADus priekš PCB. Nu, alternatīvi, man būs divi gabali šo te:
http://holtonprecisionaudio.com/coll...ucts/nxv500-r2
varu izskatīt piedāvājumu pārdot  ::  lētāk kā pie paša Holtona  ::

----------


## lauriss

Laikam jau ņemšu u101 
Pie reizes sevi varēšu pārbaudīt vai sanāk vienādi mērījumi. Laikam nav ko pārforsēt pirmajā reizē

----------


## osscar

plati ar pats zīmēsi RRR produktam ?  traņus importa pats pielasīsi ? un šim oriģināli ir divu spriegumu barošana....trafs ir tāds ? 

šim vēl ar normāls apraksts ar visu plati: http://www.lf-pro.net/mbittner/Sym5_...ymasym5_3.html

----------


## Didzis

Lauris, Y101 plates es Tev varu uzdāvināt. Vēl prasmīgajās rokās pirktas un protams nedarbojas. Tā i pa trīsdesmit gadiem nav sanācis salabot. Pareizāk gan sakot, nav bijusi vēlēšanās to darīt, jo vismaz man nekad tā shēma nav patikusi. Kaut vai tas, ka, pilnīgā bezjēgā, izejā paralēli likti tranzistori. Varēja tak galā cilvēcīgus KT818, KT819 traņus likt, nevis štrunta KT805. Ko nu ko, bet RRR pastiprinātāja galus atkārtot, tas ir pilnīgi garām. Tak viss RRR pastiprinātājs tagad maksā krāsainā metāla cenu. Tev tak visu laiku te iesaka ko lodēt,bet Tu gribi pa savam samudrīt.

----------


## lauriss

PCB mēģināšu pats taisīt, traņus piemeklēšu (palasīšu forumos vai jau citi nav importniekus likuši) un barošanu pats uztīšu( mājās stāv neizmantots toridoālais transformātors (150w))

----------


## Isegrim

Oriģinālo U-101 trafiņu (_spontaneous twin drive_!) tak pietiek. _Nafig_ jātin? Ja vajag lielāku jaudu, var pabarot katru kanālu (_dual mono_) no sava *S-70* transformatora. Minētajā aktīvajā skaļrunī izmantots tas pats "jaudas modulis" (UNČ-50-8.). 
Autoram tomēr ieteiktu sākt ar čipampu. Tie nemaz neskan tik slikti (Oskars palielīsies). Zemomīgai slodzei var darbināt paralēli, lielākiem omiem iespējams tilta slēgums, ja šķiet, ka jaudas pietrūkst. Maz ārējo elementu, iebūvētas aizsardzības - kas var būt labāks iesācēja konstrukcijai?

----------


## Radionavigators

Vēl aizvien piedāvājumā čupa ar u101 galiem.Jauniem

----------


## lauriss

Jaa. Nu neizmet. Rudenī tik braucu uz Rīgu(kad skola sāksies uzrakstīšu ,un tik tuvu Rīgai nedzīvoja kad varu tāpat aizbraukt. Jo vēl arī siena laiks sākās un citi darbi tuvakas 2 nedēļas visas dienas bez brīvdienām jāstrādā un uz priekšu arī ir kā ir.

----------


## Radionavigators

Es neesmu Rīgā

----------


## JenertAndzins

Atceros sevi ar šādu apņēmību bliezt kaut ko augšā pirmajā gadā. Labi, ka sekoju padomam no forumiešiem, paņēmu uztaisīju čipampu, neskan slikti, nav daudz detaļu - var pat  p2p taisīt + netā simts un viens dažādi risināju un padomi. Paskaties kā Oskars viņus taisa http://www.tutribi.net/#!page2/cjg9 skaisti un eleganti. man liekas, ka forumā ir arī dokumentācijas no būvēšanas procesa. Beigās būsi ,iespējams, lētāk, ar mazāk galvassāpēm un jauku, strādājošu pastūzi ticis cauri.

----------


## lauriss

Nav tā kad man vajag skaņu vēl skaņu. Mājās  jauda pietiek kaut arī vienmēr var vairāk. Gan čipampi ,d klase un ja nemaldos AB tikai tam kondensātori par maz.. Vairāk gribu taisīt uz tranzastoriem lai saprastu darbības principa pamatus jo stāv man mājā

Un ES daļu nesaprotu,. Tāpēc. Vajadzība ir taisīt pastiprinātāju   - uzbūvējot un  eksperimentējot piemēram ar atgriezenisko saiti  u.c.
Vispār mistiska lieta- šo ampu nevar atrast internetā -av236(no bildes) ja kāds atrod iemetat shēmu( slinkums pārzīmēt)- būšu pateicīgs

----------


## Ints

Izskatās pēc Ķīnas/ Indijas lētā gala. Tādiem shēmas parasti dabā neeksistē.

----------

